# anybody know how to european mount a deer with velvet?



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

I understand how to treat the velvet but i am not sure if i can boil the head without harming the velvet anybody ever or know how to european mount a deer with velvet without damaging the velvet?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Keep the velvet out of the water. :wink:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Alls I know is I just removed the velvet off my deer horns from this year because they started to stink, I have a whole new respect what taxidermist do now, that was the stinkiest thing i've done in a long long time. So don't get the velvet wet!!!


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Cut the antlers off under the Burrs, inject them, Finish skull and Reattach antlers using epoxy and allthread


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Belittle them with insults about how dumb they are for being American. then as they turn to run yell "i surrender" as they stop to wander what the heck your doing make your move.....


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for the responses, one hunting fool, you must smoke the good stuff i dont want to cut the antlers off that is a good idea but i couldnt do that i am afraid to boil it even on low afraid that will ruin the velvet i will probably just treat the velvet and cut a square of skull out and put it on a plaque/board


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Packout does an awesome job.....get a hold of him on this forum and see what he has to say. He doesn't remove the antlers at all.


----------

